# Nice flounders,sheepies and mullet



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

David and Daniel and Jimmy went Fri night










The boys said Jimmy missed 3 nice 'uns. I haven't heard the story from him yet!!










Standard starfire light set up. No generator noise and have proven to work at about $18.00 a bulb!

This is an inexpensive and effective set up.:usaflag


----------



## HeadHunter (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice mess of fish.. 2 bulbs and a battery that's all you need.. "Stealth Mode"


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

and just to think i thought the hummmmmmm from the generator brings em in


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice mess!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice mess of fish!!!

I could be wrong but those gig handles sure do look mighty familiar from a distance. oke


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

had to take a second look, i like how you incorperated bud light in into the pic :letsdrink


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Cleaning fish is much better with a Bud!!!!:mmmbeer:mmmbeer:letsparty


----------

